# Cool logging vehicle



## barry richardson (Jun 2, 2016)

Just saw this video, May not be new to ya, but it looks handy





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1322150351143995





click on the "about 3 months ago"

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 2, 2016)

I sure would like to have one. I don't cut enough trees to even justify fantasizing about having one though. That's what @Kevin needs with a couple pontoons on the sides so he can get some FBE cut.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 2, 2016)

I couldn't find it. FB is a minefield of distractions for my brain. I hate it. I never can find or figure out anything. If I ever become a multi trillionaire I will buy it and hire someone to make it actually easy to use for idiots like me.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 2, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I couldn't find it. FB is a minefield of distractions for my brain. I hate it. I never can find or figure out anything. If I ever become a multi trillionaire I will buy it and hire someone to make it actually easy to use for idiots like me.







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1322150351143995






Dang, it auto embeds it. You literally just click on the grey text in the white box that says 'about 3 months ago' and it loads the video.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 2, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1322150351143995
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! My guy works fast don't he!? 

Man I would give my left nut for that rig. That WOULD work in my patch! I need to seriously look into building something like that. Getting drive to the rear wheels would be the only hard part.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 2, 2016)

That would be some kind of handy for sure


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 3, 2016)

That thing is great. I love rich hero stuff. If only I were a rich hero. Gary


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Huge versatility! Can't believe the angles the rig was able to negotiate, with ease. Chuck


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Wow! My guy works fast don't he!?
> 
> Man I would give my left nut for that rig. That WOULD work in my patch! I need to seriously look into building something like that. Getting drive to the rear wheels would be the only hard part.


I have seen some pretty cool looking skidders and forwarders made from old 4 wd trenchers. They have super hydraulics, many of them have a blade, and they go really cheap at auctions. I guess turning radius is an issue with them unless you can find one with articulated steering.


----------



## justallan (Jun 4, 2016)

That thing, or something real close to that, would be friggin' great to have.


----------

